# Target alarm watch, from the bootsale



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Found this at the bootsale a week ago, a manual wind up watch, keeps good time and looks funky too!








http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/penrhynpigeons/Mobile%20Uploads/20160508_143540-1_zpstokgku6k.jpg[/IMG]








http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i331/penrhynpigeons/Mobile%20Uploads/20160508_170903_zpserrjoq99.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Great find! Gotta start dragging my @rse out of bed earlier at the weekend.


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks Thomasr! I have no idea why the links were like that?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Andyj56 said:


> Thanks Thomasr! I have no idea why the links were like that?


 hi, just copy and paste the direct links now :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice find - you had better luck than me, the only watch I saw today at the 'boot sale was a cheap piece of plastic that had obviously been immersed in water and wasn't running - when I enquired of the price (I thought if it was 50p I might buy it for a laugh as it was so obviously knackered) they said they wanted a tenner for it :rofl: It looked like a watch from a cracker (seriously) :sadwalk:


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

I see lots of watches at boot sales, most are of no interest, got to keep looking though! :laugh:

Testing the image.


----------

